# Hutson  mason promises to "let er rip"



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2014)

Reckon that means "throw the bomb early"??

http://georgia.247sports.com/Article/Georgia-Bulldogs-QB-Hutson-Mason-pledges-to-let-it-rip-31619619


T


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hope so, he didn't look right vs. Tennessee


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2014)

I watched him practice today and he was launching the long ball.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 30, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Reckon that means "throw the bomb early"??
> 
> http://georgia.247sports.com/Article/Georgia-Bulldogs-QB-Hutson-Mason-pledges-to-let-it-rip-31619619
> 
> ...



 you kill me every time you drop the bomb comment. 

Didn't mason have an injury over the summer? Didn't throw at all for a month or so, am I remembering  correctly on that? I wonder if that's why they have went easy so far because last year the kid had around 900 yards in 3 games and ran a good offense  in highschool.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 30, 2014)

I think that Mason should drop back and Gurley should pick him up and throw him to Malcolm Mitchell.


----------



## riprap (Sep 30, 2014)

He's doing great, it's the defense.


----------



## Buck (Sep 30, 2014)

Lett'er rip Hutson!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 30, 2014)

Of course he is, their next opponent is Vandy.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 30, 2014)

yall ruff on yo dawg brothers


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 30, 2014)

He was able to throw a little farther in High school. You think 5 years at our indoor practice facility has skewed his arm strength?


----------



## Horns (Sep 30, 2014)

He better cause he is about to split time if he does not


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 30, 2014)

I think the problem has been solved, Uga just fired the equipment manager for filling the balls in the first 4 games with helium, now Hutson should be ready to to roll!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> He was able to throw a little farther in High school. You think 5 years at our indoor practice facility has skewed his arm strength?



If this is the problem then we should be good in a year or so New indoor facility in the works


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 30, 2014)

Let er rip you say.  Oh boy, we in for some excitement now.....just maybe not the good type of excitement.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2014)

Link to article



Maybe this will carry over to an actual game! Let's get after it, Dawgs!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 30, 2014)

If the "long balls" he threw in the TEn game was any indication of what he means it's gonna be rough.  It took like an hour for the ball to get to the target and he has to stop staring down the receiver.  And he also has other receivers other than Conley.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 30, 2014)

Nothing like letting everyone know what the plans for the game is.  way to go Rome.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Nothing like letting everyone know what the plans for the game is.  way to go Rome.



it took 17 posts.  

T


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Sep 30, 2014)

Rip into the hands of opposing defenses lulz


----------



## nickel back (Oct 1, 2014)

yes the long ball opens the field,gives the secondary something to think about but

you don't need a long ball to win games, play your strength.

5 to 15 yard passes will win games all day long if you have a good running game


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2014)

Let's hope he doesn't bomb at the long ball!

In high school, Hudson was known as a slinger, but he sure stunk up the place against Tennessee and hasn't looked all that good all season.  He has looked tight, so maybe if he loosens up some, it will help.  I just don't know how that is going to improve his seeming lack of arm strength.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 1, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Let's hope he doesn't bomb at the long ball!
> 
> I just don't know how that is going to improve his seeming lack of arm strength.



What he said.

He just don't look right when he throws.  Even on the "good" passes, he don't look good mechanically.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm guessing the first pass will be a screen or into the flats for gurley.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> I'm guessing the first pass will be a screen or into the flats for gurley.



It's Vandy. Anything you do is going to work.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 1, 2014)

practice kick coverage, i think they ran 2 back on my columbia cousins


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Let's hope he doesn't bomb at the long ball!
> 
> In high school, Hudson was known as a slinger, but he sure stunk up the place against Tennessee and hasn't looked all that good all season.  He has looked tight, so maybe if he loosens up some, it will help.  I just don't know how that is going to improve his seeming lack of arm strength.



Agree. As far as the arm strength relaxing and loosening up will help that. I just don't know if that helps him see the X's and where they are so he can avoid the INT's.

If he can get some quick 10-15 yd timing completions to Mitchell and S-W this weekend that should improve his confidence and knock him loose a little bit. If not.......

I'd be willing to bet if we keep winning games Richt isn't going to replace him, even if he can't complete a screen pass. If that is the case it will be TGII left, TGII right, TGII up the middle, Chubb for the head fake and 10 yds every now and then. If we win the game that way I'm down with that. An ugly win beats a pretty loss all day long and twice on Sundays. I still remember the 1980 NCCG. It was ugly but we won.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 2, 2014)

Throwback said:


> it took 17 posts.
> 
> T



Hey  you can count.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 3, 2014)

If Hudson does throw down field successfully on Sat.everyone will say it was just Vanderbilt.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> If Hudson does throw down field successfully on Sat.everyone will say it was just Vanderbilt.



Well it would be


T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 3, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Well it would be
> 
> 
> T



Exactly. A horrible Vandy team at that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 3, 2014)

Who has Mason had at wr that he could throw down field to?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Who has Mason had at wr that he could throw down field to?



great point. Blake Tibbs?


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 3, 2014)

Uhhh Conley maybe?  he sure did target him last Sat.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 4, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Uhhh Conley maybe?  he sure did target him last Sat.



Conley gets doubled and Bennett, although he has good hands is slow as pond water.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 4, 2014)

The receivers are not the problem with Mason, I promise you.  Strength and physics are the problem along with delivery.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 4, 2014)

He's terrible and it will come out plain as soon as they play a good team , Gators had to change Q B and so will dogs .


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 4, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> He's terrible and it will come out plain as soon as they play a good team , Gators had to change Q B and so will dogs .



You are 100 % correct, he is a good kid, not a starting QB.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 4, 2014)

Been in the hay field all day and missed the game did he throw the bomb?


T


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 4, 2014)

44yd TD to Conley. I still want to see Bauta with more reps, but it won't happen.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 4, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> 44yd TD to Conley. I still want to see Bauta with more reps, but it won't happen.



Bauta got Bobo'ed.  Bauta got sent in for a slow developing QB draw, then got sent out next play.  If you're going to send him in, have 3-4 plays ready for him.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> 44yd TD to Conley.



Other than he needed more zip on the ball it looked pretty good too.

Hopefully Mitchell and S-W make it easy for him to improve.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 5, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Been in the hay field all day and missed the game did he throw the bomb?
> 
> 
> T



Gurley threw the longest UGA pass of the year.

Seriously.

Should tell you something.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Gurley threw the longest UGA pass of the year.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Should tell you something.



I think CMR should let Gurley try to kick a fg. The guy has done everything else.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 5, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think CMR should let Gurley try to kick a fg. The guy has done everything else.



I hope he plays safety, would be a huge upgrade.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think CMR should let Gurley try to kick a fg. The guy has done everything else.



He's coaching Special teams for the Mizzou game....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> He's coaching Special teams for the Mizzou game....




I just think that would be an awesome thing to have on his heisman highlight reel. 

Kickoff return, 50 Yd pass, hurdles, running over defenders and a fg to top it all off.

Of course I probably wouldn't try against Mizzou but a chip shot while leading big against a cupcake. You know, when you're up by 30 against Troy or Uf.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re:*

I'm beginning to think that Mason is not the problem at all.  I think the problem is that Bobo is trying to make him a pocket passer and that is not what he is.  He is more of an up-tempo run-and-shoot type passer.  Just go back to the 2nd half of last year's GT game and look.

If Bobo insists on a pocket passer, the faster they move to Ramsey, the better!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 6, 2014)

formula1 said:


> I'm beginning to think that Mason is not the problem at all.  I think the problem is that Bobo is trying to make him a pocket passer and that is not what he is.  He is more of an up-tempo run-and-shoot type passer.  Just go back to the 2nd half of last year's GT game and look.
> 
> If Bobo insists on a pocket passer, the faster they move to Ramsey, the better!





Thank you for saying this! I have been saying it for a while now. All he ran with the first team when Murray was there was the 2 minute drill in practice. The receivers would even say he ran it so fast as soon as you hit the ground you better be up and getting to the line for the next play. He likes the up tempo style of play. He looks like he is bored back there waiting on the play clock to get down to where they want him to run the play. Speed it up and throw 10-15 yard routes and lets see what happens. Whats the worst he doesn't complete the passes? But like you mentioned against Tech last year he was moving the offense at a faster pace than they are now.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 6, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I just think that would be an awesome thing to have on his heisman highlight reel.
> 
> Kickoff return, 50 Yd pass, hurdles, running over defenders and a fg to top it all off.
> 
> Of course I probably wouldn't try against Mizzou but a chip shot while leading big against a cupcake. You know, when you're up by 30 against Troy or Uf.



Zing!



formula1 said:


> I'm beginning to think that Mason is not the problem at all.  I think the problem is that Bobo is trying to make him a pocket passer and that is not what he is.  He is more of an up-tempo run-and-shoot type passer.  Just go back to the 2nd half of last year's GT game and look.
> 
> If Bobo insists on a pocket passer, the faster they move to Ramsey, the better!





deerbandit said:


> Thank you for saying this! I have been saying it for a while now. All he ran with the first team when Murray was there was the 2 minute drill in practice. The receivers would even say he ran it so fast as soon as you hit the ground you better be up and getting to the line for the next play. He likes the up tempo style of play. He looks like he is bored back there waiting on the play clock to get down to where they want him to run the play. Speed it up and throw 10-15 yard routes and lets see what happens. Whats the worst he doesn't complete the passes? But like you mentioned against Tech last year he was moving the offense at a faster pace than they are now.



I agree. He's said from the beginning he likes to operate at a faster pace. Doubt that they change the offense to suit him, though.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 9, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> He's terrible and it will come out plain as soon as they play a good team , Gators had to change Q B and so will dogs .



That worked out real well for them


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

I guess we're about to find out how good Mason really is....


----------



## Throwback (Oct 9, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I guess we're about to find out how good Mason really is....



He better let er rip


T


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

He is going to throw the bomb.


----------

